# Clear creek



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone target catfish up in Clear Creek before? I have been wanting to catch some catfish. I mostly saltwater fish but I enjoy some blackened catfish.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Anyone target catfish up in Clear Creek before? I have been wanting to catch some catfish. I mostly saltwater fish but I enjoy some blackened catfish.


I don't think I would eat fish out of clear creek, there has been alot of bad things dump in there in the past. It took over 2 years to clean up one of the sites and it was so bad they put a huge tent over it, so that the dust did not become airbornd. I lived in that area when that was going on, I would catch and release.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I used to catch some real nice cats in Clear creek back in the 70s. Especially after a good rain. We were test running a boat past 45, League city, toward Friendswood last year and we met a fellow who was checking some throw lines. He had a mess of cats but I would never consider eating anything out of Clear Creek. That toxic stuff that was dumped up the Creek will be around for awhile. Thats my uneducated opinion!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> I don't think I would eat fish out of clear creek, there has been alot of bad things dump in there in the past. It took over 2 years to clean up one of the sites and it was so bad they put a huge tent over it, so that the dust did not become airbornd. I lived in that area when that was going on, I would catch and release.


This man knows what he is talking about.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Well that sucks. Thats the closest place that I know of near me. I want to catch some not buy them. I have trotlined a few times and it was a blast but I was with people who knew places.


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

Try the San Jac river below lake houston dam


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

88fan said:


> Try the San Jac river below lake houston dam


The San Jacinto river is just as polluted as clear creek if not more I would not eat fish out of there.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Basically business has made most of the water around here toxic dumps......got to love the almighty dollar.

fishing in the area is fine for catch and release, go out of town in the opposite directions of chemical plants if you want cleaner waters. Just the way it is.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes to all the above. But if you want the least of the evils below the Houston dam would be the best bet. Down river below Magnolia Gardens is where the toxic dumps and land fills of old started.
My mother would tell me stories when she would go crabbing years ago at Galveston county park (Walter Hall Park). She would fight the big catfish for the chicken necks she was using. They broke her lines made of cotten and had to switch to nylon, I didn't believe it till I saw it. That creek was probably as polluted then as it would ever be. I was told by a college student doing a paper on the creek that it had around 30 sewage plants dumping into it making it's run to Clear Lake ( I think that is the nunber, long time ago).


----------



## galvestonwallhanger (May 13, 2007)

I lived in Pearland for some time. When I was younger I would fish the rice canals and catch 25+lb fish and even caught a 12lb bass. If i remember it was a canal on 288 S. good luck.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

We fished up and down the American Canal when we were kids. There were some monster flatheads in the stretches that heald water year round. Lots of channel cats as well. It crosses 288 by Pearland. We fished it from Quail Valley all the way to Fresno. Its best for cats when they are pumping water.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Back in high school a friend and I use to catch catfish in clear creek all the time and eat them too. I moved away and he kept eating them into the 90's. He started suffering memory loss and had other neurological problems. All that went away when he stopped fishing there.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> We fished up and down the American Canal when we were kids. There were some monster flatheads in the stretches that heald water year round. Lots of channel cats as well. It crosses 288 by Pearland. We fished it from Quail Valley all the way to Fresno. Its best for cats when they are pumping water.


Wow - I wish we'd get those bad boys over on my end of the American Canal...it pretty much dies out right behind my house. Seriously...I look out my back window and there it is. But it doesn't hold water all the time where I am (League City).


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like they should consider changing the name of the creek!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Yup!*



Sharky2012 said:


> Sounds like they should consider changing the name of the creek!!!


"Without a Paddle Creek"


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

If I am not mistaken Brio (google Brio superfund site) contaminated the creek. Lots of folks had to move out of their homes. Massive cleanup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Brio did in fact contaminate the creek off dixie farm. I grew up in a neighborhood that bordered the woods that the creek ran through. When we were kids we would tie rope up.and swing out into the creek...then came the news of Brio....my parents wouldnt let me set foot in those woods. For a very very long time there was a completely abondoned neighborhood right next to the plant site it was like twighlight zone going through it. They ended up hammering in metal sheets like shoring all along the creek to try an stop the contamination. The site it self is still fenced and restricted.


----------

